# Homemade shower spray.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We've been using this formula for about 6 weeks and it works!!!!


http://www.ehow.com/how_5259479_create-homemade-daily-shower-spray.html

DH was a sweetheart and scrubbed the surround around the tub for me as it is difficult to reach. Bought a new shower curtain as ours was in shreds (cats) and the spray works GREAT! It stays clean and fresh smelling.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I am going to try this. Thanks!


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm trying something a little less toxic- a mix of rubbing alcohol, lemon juice and salt. I haven't quite got the ratios right yet but the one you posted is not septic system safe with the bleach in it (we are having to replace a portion of a septic system so suddenly this is a priority for us)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

eclipchic said:


> I'm trying something a little less toxic- a mix of rubbing alcohol, lemon juice and salt. I haven't quite got the ratios right yet but the one you posted is not septic system safe with the bleach in it (we are having to replace a portion of a septic system so suddenly this is a priority for us)


I'm sorry to hear that.

My usage of bleach here is very limited as we have an old septic system. I very rarely use it in laundry. I figure the little that I put in the shower spray will deter mildew.

I would guess that a person could replace the bleach with two ounces of alcohol.


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

I use an old spray bottle.
1/2 cup rubbing alcohol
1/2 cup hydrogen peroxide
2 tsp. dishwasher rinse aid...Cascade, house brand, whatever
few drops liquid dish soap
fill the bottle the rest of the way with water.
Really works on glass doors. Use it after every shower and it makes a huge difference.
We are on a septic system and has not made a difference so far.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

MoonshadowMom said:


> I use an old spray bottle.
> 1/2 cup rubbing alcohol
> 1/2 cup hydrogen peroxide
> 2 tsp. dishwasher rinse aid...Cascade, house brand, whatever
> ...


BTW, I stopped using rinse aid in my dishwasher and replaced it with vinegar. Works fine.


----------

